# Looking for info on bike, I was told it was a 1894 Columbia but I'm looking for info and a buyer.



## Stever (Jan 14, 2018)

Hello and good evening, I inherited this bicycle but I have no idea what model but I have an idea on the make.  At this present time I am looking for a buyer that will enjoy it because I'm not a bike guy.  Any information would help and any interest.
So far I have been told it is POSSIBLY a 1894 Columbia and that's all I've gotten.  The badge is missing off the front so it's been difficult for me besides scouring the web.


----------



## Stever (Jan 14, 2018)

I almost forgot to state the bike does function and in riding condition.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 14, 2018)

Wow looks like a 94 shaft drive.   Get an idea on price let me know...


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 14, 2018)

whoa.


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 14, 2018)

I don't think that's a Columbia!  It kind of looks like it has similarities to an "Ormande" but I don't think it's that either. Hmmm....


----------



## Blue Streak (Jan 14, 2018)

It might have been manufactured by League Cycle Company (1893-1898) located in Hartford CT.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 14, 2018)

I did a quick check I think it’s a 1894 legue cycle company chainless. Predecessor to the Columbia they were purchased by pope in 1898...   Value determined on how many crazy prices people will say about it.......lol looks restored. Way cool love this one...


----------



## Boris (Jan 14, 2018)

Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 14, 2018)

Wow, that bike is awesome! If you're looking for a buyer, you can post an Ad in the for sale section with a price. Pretty sure you will get one. Good luck!


----------



## Stever (Jan 14, 2018)

I'm not sure on a price if someone would like to send on to me otherwise this is all new to me.


----------



## Stever (Jan 14, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> Wow, that bike is awesome! If you're looking for a buyer, you can post an Ad in the for sale section with a price. Pretty sure you will get one. Good luck!



Thanks for the info


----------



## Stever (Jan 14, 2018)

redline1968 said:


> I did a quick check I think it’s a 1894 legue cycle company chainless. Predecessor to the Columbia they were purchased by pope in 1898...   Value determined on how many crazy prices people will say about it.......lol looks restored. Way cool love this one...



I know it's been stored for numerous decades but that's all I know.  I'm not sure on a price either.  
Thanks for much info it's greatly appreciated


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 14, 2018)

Stever said:


> I know it's been stored for numerous decades but that's all I know.  I'm not sure on a price either.
> Thanks for much info it's greatly appreciated



I sent you a PM with info on the bike


----------



## Stever (Jan 14, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> I sent you a PM with info on the bike



I will check it out thank you


----------



## Stever (Jan 14, 2018)

Stever said:


> I will check it out thank you



Is that a private message on FB or on the cabe?


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 14, 2018)

You have to figure out the price by yourself, do your research and you should be able to find some info or to figure out a number you feel comfortable with. People who don't know anything about Turn of The Century (TOC) bicycles will tell you it worth a million bucks and people who knows about them will not give you any number, so if you don't want to feel lost, do your homework and again, good luck and welcome to the Cabe!


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 14, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> You have to figure out the price by yourself, do your research and you should be able to find some info or to figure out a number you feel comfortable with. People who don't know anything about Turn of The Century (TOC) bicycles will tell you it worth a million bucks and people who knows about them will not give you any number, so if you don't want to feel lost, do your homework and again, good luck and welcome to the Cabe!



Perfectly put


----------



## catfish (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## kermit (Jan 15, 2018)

Interested............ Let me know what price you come up with..... Have some toc trading available  Thanks Dave


----------



## Blue Streak (Jan 15, 2018)

August 18, 1893 - The Bearings:




December 22, 1893 - The Bearings:




December 22, 1893 - The Bearings:




February 2, 1894 - The Bearings:




March 9, 1894 - The Bearings: (Georgetown Cycle Show)




August 3, 1894 - The Bearings:




November 16, 1894 - The Bearings:


----------



## Stever (Jan 15, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> Wow, that bike is awesome! If you're looking for a buyer, you can post an Ad in the for sale section with a price. Pretty sure you will get one. Good luck!



Thank you


----------



## Stever (Jan 15, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> You have to figure out the price by yourself, do your research and you should be able to find some info or to figure out a number you feel comfortable with. People who don't know anything about Turn of The Century (TOC) bicycles will tell you it worth a million bucks and people who knows about them will not give you any number, so if you don't want to feel lost, do your homework and again, good luck and welcome to the Cabe!



Thanks again for the information it's much appreciated


----------



## Stever (Jan 15, 2018)

kermit said:


> Interested............ Let me know what price you come up with..... Have some toc trading available  Thanks Dave



Thanks dave, I am not into the vintage bicycle trade.  This bike was given to me by my grandfather but it's been stored since I got it from him.  I would much rather have someone enjoy it instead of seeing it stored.  I was just looking to sell the bike instead of trade.
Thank you for your interest


----------



## Blue Streak (Jan 15, 2018)

https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/bik/d/vintage-columbia-bicycle-1894/6460040566.html


----------



## Stever (Jan 15, 2018)

redline1968 said:


> I did a quick check I think it’s a 1894 legue cycle company chainless. Predecessor to the Columbia they were purchased by pope in 1898...   Value determined on how many crazy prices people will say about it.......lol looks restored. Way cool love this one...



I have not yet been able to find not 1 bike with a similar frame like this one.  It's been difficult to locate.


----------



## Stever (Jan 15, 2018)

Blue Streak said:


> https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/bik/d/vintage-columbia-bicycle-1894/6460040566.html



Yes that's me again I don't know much about this bike other then it was made in 1894 by league cycle.


----------



## Stever (Jan 15, 2018)

Blue Streak said:


> August 18, 1893 - The Bearings:
> View attachment 738087
> 
> December 22, 1893 - The Bearings:
> ...


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 15, 2018)

If your still having troubles finding a price there is always the alternative, throw it on EBay Start it at .99 with no reserve. For 7 days. This will give you your answer


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 15, 2018)

I would be interested in buying you r Bicycle ...I am from Chicago and only 2 hrs away if you want to save trouble on shipping ...PM me if you want to sell ...Thank you and have a great day


----------



## stezell (Jan 15, 2018)

kermit said:


> Interested............ Let me know what price you come up with..... Have some toc trading available  Thanks Dave



Dave he said he's not a bike guy. Just saying since you mentioned trading.
V/r
Sean


----------



## stezell (Jan 15, 2018)

stezell said:


> Dave he said he's not a bike guy. Just saying since you mentioned trading.
> V/r
> Sean



Sorry didn't see where he told you.


----------



## Stever (Jan 15, 2018)

Thank you for all offers and all the help.  Everybody on The Cabe is wonderful.  I have made several calls and the bicycle is sold at the moment.

Thank you for all the help and information


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 15, 2018)

@Dan the bike man did you strike again


----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 15, 2018)

Newbies take note.... this is how you come on to a collector website to ask how much money a bike is worth. He could have had the... "Looking to see how much this is worth" one sentence intro, but rather put it out there with no BS, made it exactly clear his intentions and said please and thank you. This turned out much nicer than the last thread looking for value. (granted it's actually an antique bike with much interest). Kudos to you Stever, good luck with your sale.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jan 15, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> @Dan the bike man did you strike again




No, this bike nerd got himself a girlfriend and has only bought one very expensive bike lately. Haven't been looking on here much.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 15, 2018)

Dan the bike man said:


> No, this bike nerd got himself a girlfriend and has only bought one very expensive bike lately. Haven't been looking on here much.




Uh oh. I'll keep and eye out in the classifieds for all your bikes


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jan 15, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> Uh oh. I'll keep and eye out in the classifieds for all your bikes




Not selling anything


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 15, 2018)

It’s over a hundred years your not gonna see many. Most were destroyed for the war effort  except the east cost seems they prefer to throw them in barns.....lol...That’s why there more there than here in the west.  So it’s rare. And has value.   Just google the bike brand and check out what comes up... lots of good info and a idea of what it might be worth.


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 16, 2018)

I've never seen a shaft drive that early.....What a rare piece that was!!! :eek:
I hope he got enough $$$$$$


----------



## bricycle (Jan 17, 2018)

Welcome to the CABE!


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 29, 2018)

Blue Streak said:


> August 18, 1893 - The Bearings:
> View attachment 738087
> 
> December 22, 1893 - The Bearings:
> ...



That was swell of you to post all of that info...adds quite another dimension to the thread!


----------



## KevinsBikes (Feb 18, 2018)

is this bike still for sale?


----------

